# I'm new, and I f...ed up :)



## innocent (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello, everyone!
I'm a visual artist from Croatia, addicted to make up and goth clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Since we do not have MAC products in our little country, I'm finding this forum very inspirational and informative.
Thanks to all of you.

But I'm having a tiny problem with my nick here, it is written innocent, but should be Innocent, and that's because my keyboard sucks, so, I would like to know is it possible to change that anyhow?

Thanks for reading


----------



## pratbc (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome!  Glad you are enjoying the site.  This site is so full of inspiration and wonderful people who are always willing to help out and share their talent and ideas.
I actually do not know about changing your name.  I would suggest looking through the Specktra.net frequently asked questions forum or hitting the search button and doing an advanced search.
Sorry I couldn't be of any more help to you- just wanted to welcome you!
Patti


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

Innocent contact one of the mods like Janice and she should be able to help you with that.  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## innocent (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, thanks for help


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  There is so much good information on makeup here, you will definitely find something that is inspirational.


----------



## trammie (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome, Welcome!~


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome! You'll definitely enjoy the site


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## innocent (Jul 29, 2008)

so, i wrote two mails to Janice, she didn't answer...
is there any other moderator i could contact about this?


----------



## Janice (Jul 29, 2008)

to Specktra. It's stated very clearly in Specktra TOS that names will not be changed unless there is an extenuating circumstance.

Common question FAQ, please look here for an answer before sending a PM! [click me]


----------



## smh28 (Jul 29, 2008)

Welocome!


----------



## innocent (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_





 to Specktra. It's stated very clearly in Specktra TOS that names will not be changed unless there is an extenuating circumstance.

Common question FAQ, please look here for an answer before sending a PM! [click me]_

 
thanx for welcoming me, and i saw that post, but i had a problem with my keyboard and Innocent is my official nick name that i use for copyright and watermarks, so, to me, it's important.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

